# Mobile topup kiosk - how to set one up?



## SteveBarbosa (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi,

Just started living in spain for the last few months and will be taking over a village bar in a weeks time. Among many other things we want to improve we want to be able to allow clients to purchase mobile topup vouchers from us. At the moment they have to drive 20km away to the nearest garage to the south of the village (whicch is fine for those going south).

It would probably be Movistar as it has better coverage around here but when we went to the Movistar shop the manager said she wasnt authorised to hand out information so we are at a loss asto what to do next.

Anyone know how this is done?

Cheers, Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveBarbosa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just started living in spain for the last few months and will be taking over a village bar in a weeks time. Among many other things we want to improve we want to be able to allow clients to purchase mobile topup vouchers from us. At the moment they have to drive 20km away to the nearest garage to the south of the village (whicch is fine for those going south).
> 
> ...


Hhmm, I did know something about this..... I think (but I could be wrong) that you have to have a government permit - like with the sale of cigarettes over here. Believe it or not. The only place you are supposed to be able to buy ciggies are the govenment approved tabbac shops. Even the vending machines arent supposed to ever be used!! But back to the phonecards, I've gotta feeling its the same rule???????? Summat like that anyway 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveBarbosa (Mar 17, 2009)

At the local garage they give you a voucher (like a reciept) just like you can get in the uk. This is what we want to be authorised to sell. Thanks for the quick response jojo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveBarbosa said:


> At the local garage they give you a voucher (like a reciept) just like you can get in the uk. This is what we want to be authorised to sell. Thanks for the quick response jojo.


I wish I could remember what I knew about this, it was cetainly something about the tobacco shops, cos thats where they sell top ups in my area! but I bet it involves a trip to your local Ayuntamiento (doesnt everything official in Spain), so maybe you should go along and ask there??! In the meantime, hopefully someone here will know a bit more !


Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You can top up Movistar at your bank on the internet.

A local shop here put up three pc's to start an internet cafe and were promptly told to close it down as they didnt have permission. I'd start with your town hall.

Tabacs were started by Franco. He set all his friends and families up with these businesses, and they have been handed down ever since.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> You can top up Movistar at your bank on the internet.
> 
> A local shop here put up three pc's to start an internet cafe and were promptly told to close it down as they didnt have permission. I'd start with your town hall.
> 
> Tabacs were started by Franco. He set all his friends and families up with these businesses, and they have been handed down ever since.


Yes but the Tabacs have some speical government permit thingy dont they?? which enables them to sell things that other shops arent supposed to - I thought phone top up cards were amongst them???? 

I top my phone up over the counter of my bank, I could do it on the internet - but I've just got into the habit of doing it in the bank. However, if folk dont have internet or arent close to a bank, maybe the village bar would be a good idea??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Yes but the Tabacs have some speical government permit thingy dont they?? which enables them to sell things that other shops arent supposed to - I thought phone top up cards were amongst them????
> 
> I top my phone up over the counter of my bank, I could do it on the internet - but I've just got into the habit of doing it in the bank. However, if folk dont have internet or arent close to a bank, maybe the village bar would be a good idea??????
> 
> Jo xxx


That was the point I was making. 
Try and start up a tabac in Spain, its impossible because the licences are held by the families that had these permits "given" to them back in the Franco days.


----------

